# Ling Rod Refurb



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

I bought this rod from kid kingfish so I could strip it down and build myself a ling rod for the boat. Well after about 2 hours of scraping it with a razor blade and a little heat I finally had it down to the blank. So here is the finished product, and I might say this is one of the pretiest 30.00 rods I have ever purchased. Maybe now I can catch a ling from a boat finally 00.
I used a Pac Bay channel lock reelseat that I had on hand, cork that is sealed on the fore grip and X-flock shrink tube on the rear to hold up in the rod holder.


























I had a set of k series guides I took off of a rod a month ago so I put them on it to see how they looked and it all just seemed to jive.


























Hopefully I will have more photos to post in the next day or so. Hope you all enjoy.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

what kinda guides are those?


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

just kidding, saw the hiddin words lol


----------



## tom wicker (Oct 16, 2007)

Looks good buddy "welcome to the Dark side useing them guides and not the wire ones"


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Nice, I know you can't wait to try than one out !


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

Hey Tom, i have been on the dark side now for a while. This is probably the 9th rod i have built with a full set of k series.


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

Also Allen I have been trying for 5 years to get one from a boat with no success, so hopefully i will break the spell next spring.


----------

